# A Small Story (Parts 1-2) - by Anonymous (~BBW, Romance, ~~WG)



## Risible (Aug 2, 2007)

_~BBW, Romance, ~~WG _- A co-ed plumps up to the delight of her classmate.

* A Small Story

An old anonymous tale with embellishments supplied
by Rob Orlich and the Observer*​
 *1 - My earliest relationship with Jenny*

I remember first seeing her in college the final semester of my college sophomore year; she had caught my eye even then. She had been a perky, happy girl that sat in front of me in a Business Admin class 101. She had shiny, jet black hair that was straight and thick, and she had this habit of sweeping it off of her shoulder and brushing ever so gently against her ear. 

She was slender by my standards, about 5'8 and maybe 130 pounds max. I thought she was really gorgeous, and, being an unattached male, I couldn’t help but notice. It didn’t really bother me that she was too skinny for my taste. &#8211; most girls are. I like women that are at least kinda thick, kinda soft in the middle. She was almost model perfect, with beautiful white teeth and a deep dark tan. But her clothes seemed tight, very tight, and I wondered what might lay ahead. 

The main thing that really attracted me to her was her laugh. It was the kind of laugh that only people who truly enjoyed life could make. It was her laugh, and the natural grace that seemed to surround her. She was so beautiful that I never once thought of actually asking her out. After all, someone like her must have a date every night of the week. So I chickened out, and I didn’t see her again until first semester of my Junior year &#8211;five months later.

Our campus had a gym with exercise equipment. When not in use for classes students can use it. I was there and happened to catch her in an exercise routine. She had definitely filled out.

Her legs, while not thick, had a softer supple look to them. I didn't get a good look at her butt, mostly because her shorts were loose while she was on the tread mill and then weren’t that visible while she was reclining on the ab machine. Her round full looking C or D cup breasts that she showed off for everyone to see were larger than I recalled, however, and her tank top limply covered the roll of a small but developing belly. She was probably carrying an extra 20 to 25 pounds on her curvy body and looked to me sensational!

When she moved in front of me to get on the lap pull down machine, I had a side profile/front angle view. From that view her low rise shorts revealed the most sensual little belly curve. And this was nothing compared to when she sat down and began the exercise--on each downstroke her stomach relaxed slightly and her lower belly protruded an inch or two over her waistband. She still wasn't really chubby by any stretch of the imagination, but she had some sexy curves that hinted ever so slightly at her future potential.

Had I been shaved and more courageous I might have manufactured a reason to ask her name, but I was pushing a schedule. I did, however, visit the gym regularly over the next month about the same time. No luck. She never showed.

That's why I was so surprised to see her in my class the second semester of my Junior year. I knew it was her the moment I walked in -- my hands started to shake, my heart raced. Only, something was different about her; she seemed to have put on a few more pounds, and her jeans showed the swelling of her hips. Her face was a little fuller and a little softer, and I quickly took a seat behind her just slightly to the right. 

I was very excited, because she looked so much better with the extra pounds. I say she might have gained another 20, and she truly had a cute little tummy now. 

“Wow, she must have been partying hard over the summer.” I thought. It was a change for the better, but her skirt was really getting snug. 

As the year wore on, I noticed that she was filling out more. I noticed her rear end was started to get pretty tight in her jeans, and before long, she started wearing some baggier outfits. That was a disappointment, but I realized that she was starting to get fat. I couldn't help but stare at her in class, because she was so beautiful. I won't lie-- I was turned on by her plumping up. I think she noticed me staring at her, and one day she waited for me after class. 

"Hi, how ya doin'?" she asked me, smiling. I could see her plumpness in her face, and this time she was wearing old shorts that she was starting to get a little too big for. The seams stretched at the sides, and her belly was beginning to become a slight bulge. Her thighs were bigger too; she had always had big legs. I struggled for something to say, 

"Hey, okay." I was trying to keep my voice from wavering. 

"I was wondering if you knew what chapters we were supposed to read?" she smiled, her eyes bright and full of mischief. 

"Uh, 5, 6, and 7 I think." 

"Are you busy right now?" I felt my stomach doing flip-flops. 

"No," I said, maybe a little too hurriedly. She smiled, and I smiled back. 

"It's just that I missed class last time and I was wondering if you would walk with me over to the library so I can copy your notes." She cocked her head to one side, sweeping her hair off of her shoulder. 

"Sure, absolutely." I was trying not to explode, 

We walked together and I noticed how tightly her shorts were fitting her. It was as if they had been painted on; she was at least fifteen pounds too fat to wear them, the rear seam going up her plump behind and separating each cheek. I loved to watch her walk in them. 

Her name was Jenny. We talked about class, and issues that we had been discussing in class. She was very articulate in her views, and I immediately liked that about her. I sensed that she wasn't just making small talk, but more like feeling me out. 

We got to the copier, and I handed her my notes. Jenny took them from me, but they slipped out of her hand and fell to the floor. She bent over to pick them up hurriedly and I heard an unmistakable rip. Sure enough, her shorts had ripped and she rose back up as if she had been shot. 

She gasped and her face had a look of embarrassment. There was a long rip which perfectly followed the bottom curve of her right butt cheek, and a little crescent of black panties showed from underneath.

Her hand rose to her red soft lips in dismay as she looked down on the floor to find the button of her shorts. Quickly she bent over, squatting down to pick up the button, not realizing that she had made the rip in her shorts a lot bigger-- there was a whole lot of plump ass hanging out now, both panties and skin. I was getting very aroused. 

Quickly I looked around to see that nobody was watching. I stepped right behind her, covering the almost hand-sized rip in her tight shorts. 

“Okay, walk to the door. I'm right behind you,” I coached her.

I was trying not to touch her as we walked out, with her directly in front of me. I was getting very hard, watching her slightly chunky ass jiggling, her too-tight panties stretching hard against her newfound plumpness. She walked quickly, and I kept pace until she came to an abrupt halt. 

"Your notes!" she exclaimed, while I ran straight into her chubby ass. I was so embarrassed, because I was really hard, and I knew that she had to have felt it. Nonetheless, I wasn't sorry about it.

"I'll come back and get them. We need to get you into your car so you can change." We walked all the way out to the parking lot and to her car without a hitch. 

"Hey, we make a great team," I said to her once she got into her car. Her little belly hung over the top of her shorts, and she quickly fixed her shirt to cover up her tiny belly roll. 

"I hate to do this, because you've been so nice." She frowned prettily, showing off dimples in her cheeks. 

"OK, OK, what now?" 

"I live off campus in an upstairs apartment. If I have to go up those stairs everyone will see me like this..." she trailed off, rolling her eyes. 

"Would you mind please helping me some more?" When she looked at me like that with her dark brown I eyes I couldn't say no. I told her to wait while I retrieved my notes and then I’d join her.

We drove over to her apartment, and I took note of how big her legs had gotten. I must have guessed wrong; now that I was as close as I was (and having slammed into her soft ass) I thought that she must have put on 35 pounds since the first time I saw her.

We walked up the stairs, and I got a good eye-level view of her chunky butt. She had this cute little wiggle in her step that caused her ass to shake in a most provocative manner. 

Once we were inside, she scurried back to her bedroom. 

"Have a seat," she yelled at me as she changed. I took a seat, looking at the various pictures that were on her mantelpiece - a few pictures of her when she was thinner, a picture with a guy when she was skinny, another picture of her when she was a kid. I was surprised-- she was really chubby, just short of being a fat girl. Nothing wrong with that, I thought to myself. 

She came back in, catching me with the picture in my hand. She was now wearing comfortable boxer shorts and an almost too small t-shirt. The shorts were baggy, but they defined the curve of her hips quite nicely. 

"Just looking at some pictures," I said to her. Jenny bounced over quickly like a little girl. 

"Oh, I like that picture," she said, and I noticed that her smile in the picture and the one she wore now were the same. I put the picture down. 

"Sit down, I want to tell you something," she said to me, patting next to her on the sofa she had thrown herself on. I sat next to her. 

"I want to thank you for what you did. That was really nice of you. Most guys probably would have laughed at me, but you helped me. That's just so embarrassing. I mean, I know I've put on a little weight recently but I didn't realize that I was starting to get so fat." 

"I think you look beautiful just the way you are. In fact, I am attracted to bigger girls of all sizes," I said, laying it on the line. Her face changed, and for a minute I didn't know what she was going to do. Suddenly, like clouds breaking and the sun coming through, she smiled. 

"Wow, I can't believe that. That is so amazing. I’d noticed you giving me the eye but I wasn’t expecting that. That's really sweet of you." 

"No, no, I mean it. I really like chubby women. I mean I REALLY like chubby women." 

She nodded, raising an eyebrow and smiling. 

"I know. I knew that when you ran into to me," she said breathily. She laughed and continued. "You know what's the pits? I got dumped by my boyfriend because he says I'm too fat. There’s a story to why I’ve gained some but I don't think I'm really fat. Or at least too fat. Do you?" 

"Fat? No. At least, not yet," I said, winking at her. I could feel myself getting very horny. 

"I've always tended to be fatter. I used to be fat as a kid, but I lost all the weight in hgigh school, kept it off in college, but since going post-grad and working staying thin became an everyday struggle since. Lately, well, for over a year now, I've just allowed myself to feed my cravings, to snack at will. I have to admit, I like my rounder shape-- especially the boobs!" 

She shook them in front of me and I realized she had on no bra. Her breasts were considerably larger, and they bounced and jiggled tantalizingly in front of me. She laughed, knowing by the look on my face that it was torture for me. 

“Unfortunately my boyfriend couldn’t take all of my what he called &#8216;pigging out’ it &#8211; especially my having waffle cones while shopping in the mall. That for him was the last straw.”

"I've noticed that you were getting a little bigger. Especially at the start of the semester. I have to say that it really turned me on. I love it when beautiful women get a little plumper &#8211; and I’d buy you a waffle cone anytime there was a vendor." 

I could feel my face burning as I told these things to her, things I had never told anyone else.

"You’re a remarkable guy &#8211; I hope we can get to know each other better &#8211; but now I need to get you back to your car and then study awhile before getting ready for work. I’m on swing shift this evening.”

I realized that I’d made anew friend, one I’d been dreaming about for a year. It was now time to go &#8211; but not before I made sure we continued this.

“OK, I have already missed one class and am a full time student so you’re right &#8211;but can you give me your phone number?”

“Oh sure &#8211; come on in the kitchen. I have some note paper there.”

Entering the kitchen I noted a flowered cookie canister next to the bread box. I have no idea if it was empty or not. The wastebasket had a crushed box that once had contained a pie and an empty carton of Kraft Macaroni and Cheese. It was apparent that no calorie counting had been going on in this place. I smiled as she scribbled down the number.

“Do you work on weekends?” I asked. 

“Sunday through Thursday evenings only. Friday and Saturday are free.”

“What about dinner Friday at six?” I offered.

“I’d love it!” she said. “Bob wouldn’t spring for supper at all the past six months. He would say I was stuffing myself too much already. I was getting tired of his critical remarks &#8211; I think you can see why I dumped him!”

I rolled my eyeballs and tried to sound as understanding as possible. “Well, I’m sure you’ll not have that issue with me. If you have a nice dinner dress, use it &#8211; otherwise be casual. I guess you need to drop me off for now.” 

(Ccontinued in post 7 of this thread)


----------



## Observer (Aug 2, 2007)

This short small story I felt deserved to be a little longer - and Rob (as usual) supplied an excellent gym scene 

Should there be more becomes the next question?


----------



## Angel00101 (Aug 2, 2007)

I hope there will be more to come of this story.


----------



## Kenster102.5 (Aug 5, 2007)

More please more it is giving me a nice image to fantasize about. Nice story.


----------



## Browniestuff (Aug 5, 2007)

yes please! more!


----------



## Brit_FA (Aug 5, 2007)

I like the convincingly natural dialogue. It captures the vibrancy of the girl's character, which obviously appeals so much to the male protagonist. Calories with a brain - yes please.


----------



## Observer (Aug 8, 2007)

*2 - DINING FOR TWO*

It was 6:00 Friday when I picked Jenny up. Id passed my 21st birthday three months before and knew if she was doing grad school work that she had to be older than me. What I didnt know was what kind of food she liked or if she drank. 

Actually other than her laugh, looks, and love of food what I knew about her was just conjecture and fantasy. But she was the one whod caught me scoping her out and called me on it, so at least we were starting out well. I had two hundred dollar bills on me, so I knew we could go to a nice place, but I was hoping not to use more than one of them.

She wore a stunning red dinner dress that had a nice ruffle at the bodice that distracted attention from her ample waist. Unlike the pants on Monday it seemed to be fitting comfortably enough and I didnt foresee any problems. In thinking over the entire incident afterwards I realized shed not said one thing about wanting to diet or needing to lose anything. Shed only wanted to be sure she wasnt too fat  a subjective statement if ever there was one!

I had asked her for her preference in restaurants when I called to confirm our plans  shed told me to pick, so I did: a nice American style steak house that had a variety of meat dishes, including fish and lamb chops.

When she heard where we were going she was obviously happy, but remarked it was good shed eaten lightly because the portions there were huge. Then she threw me a curve  would you like to order for us and well share?

Sounds novel, but sure, I replied.

And so it was that we started out with two large fruit-based tropical drinks and a loaded appetizer platter. It included, according to the paper version of the menu that I kept as a souvenir,the following: Artichoke hearts, Buffalo Wings, Breaded Zucchini, Mozzarella Sticks, Parmesan Garlic Rings, Loaded potato Skins, Cheese Potato Cakes and Southwest Egg Rolls. It was almost a meal in itself  but Jenny tore into it with gusto. Halfway through we both decided to have an ice tea because our initial drinks were gone. 

Im happy to have finally met someone who doesnt mind my appetite, she said.

Not at all I replied, but when did all this get started?

About the time I decided to be myself instead of being miserable trying to please others. I started out a heavier child, then lost 20 pounds in middle school to make others happy. I kept it off through high school, yo-yoed twice in college and finally decided it wasnt worth it. Finally in the last two years Ive gained forty pounds but am happy. I assure you I dont eat all the time like Ive resolved to tonight.

I nodded sagely as the waitress took our entrée order. Since we were going to split the meals, which included access to the salad bar, I tried to be balanced. I ordered two braised items: lamb shank and pot roast. For the uninitiated I should explain that braising is a moist heat cooking process. It generally is done using a covered pot with liquid, the kind of liquid depending on the particular flavor desired. A successful braise intermingles the flavors of the foods being cooked and the cooking liquid. 

The salad bar turned out to be humungous  like the appetizers it could have been a meal in itself. I expected that it could be overwhelming for Jenny, but this was not the case. She systematically paced herself as we both asked the other questions as a means of encouraging talking while stretching out the eating. 

Im glad I wore something loose tonight  Im bigger than the cashier, but wont have the problem she is, noted Jenny.

Id noticed what Jenny was referring to, but was being discreet. The serving staff had snug matching black pants and tops, but the one being worn by the cashier appeared two sizes too small. The pants kept creeping down, exposing bare ski and even her butt crack  she was constantly pulling them up. On a couple of occasions she disappeared with the waist band pulled noticeably higher on her return  but it wasnt staying.

She was obviously aware of the problem. She was wearing a thin white overblouse which was probably intended to help cover the gap between the top and the pants  but it was too short to do the job, partly because her small upper belly was pulling it up and partly because her expanding lower belly kept working her pants down.

We could have a wardrobe malfunction, I observed.

Yes, but shes probably fooling herself that shell loose twenty pounds so doesnt want to ask for a larger size. But shell learn, Jenny said as she buttered her third roll.

Learn what?

If you gain weight its generally yours to keep.

The focus of our conversation wasnt on entirely weight, but shifted to our careers, backgrounds, goals and interests. I was happy to note as the main courses arrived that Jenny had no hesitation about matching me bite for bite.

The lamb shank was served after being braised slowly in red wine, fresh vegetables and Herbs. It included butter-chive Mashed Potatoes and buttermilk biscuits. The pot roast was also braised slowly but in a rich Burgundy beef sauce surrounded by fresh roasted vegetables and potatoes

I was beginning to wonder if possibly Jennys appetite was bigger than mine as she managed to clean her plate. This proved not to be the case, however, for she politely turned down my offer to split a banana custard shortcake topped with vanilla ice cream.

Not tonight, she said  Im as stuffed as a goose! But maybe Ill make us some another time.

The wording struck me  shed effectively said she expected us to be doing more together. I noted this and on the way home picked up on it noting my ability to get heavily discounted tickets for a live concert the next week. She accepted.

And so it began. I found out that she prepared most of her own meals, trying to have large salads 3-4 times a week to offset her love of entrees that were heavily carbos. These salads typically had a lot of greens with either chicken or fish plus fresh vegetables like beets, shredded carrots or cucumbers. This was all healthful stuff, but hardly slimming given that they usually included salad dressing and shredded cheese.

The reason I know this is because we started sharing making and eating the salads together, as well as sharing other more calorie-laden meals. After a time the salads decreased to 1-2 times a week as we experimented with other entrees. Unlike her prior boyfriend I enjoyed these culinary adventures. I also learned something else that I appreciated as much as my predecessor hated it: no matter how healthful the main course, Jenny normally had room for dessert.


----------



## Angel00101 (Aug 8, 2007)

Thats a nice part #2 hope to see more of this story to come.


----------



## growinluvhandles (Nov 18, 2021)

I wish this story had gone farther. I think he might also gain some weight with her as they shared meals and he came to appreciate her outlook on life.


----------

